# Any Rain With You?



## Dizzy socks (31 January 2013)

Pouring here...anyone _not_ raining? I doubt it


----------



## Shutterbug (31 January 2013)

I got drenched earlier - went to bring my boy in for his tea after mucking out and was met with 7 pleading little faces at the gate.  Had to stop them from toddling out the gate after him.  I felt bad so brought them all in...Im such a sucker for a sad face


----------



## Merlin11 (31 January 2013)

It's rained nearly all day here. It may have stopped now but not much use at it's dark now!


----------



## Marydoll (31 January 2013)

Battering off the windows at the moment, hope it settles soon, ive just been given the all clear by the vet to bring my horse back into work woop woop but since shes not been sat on for 6 months i think i'll give it a miss until the weather settles


----------



## weesophz (31 January 2013)

just spitting here now, thankfully! had been howling winds and stoating rain all day, managed to get my boy done in a quick dry spell thankfully!


----------



## ElleD (31 January 2013)

Poured allllll day. So sick of it!


----------



## brucea (31 January 2013)

I can;t remember what dry ground looks like!


----------

